# labels



## BobsBees (Jul 21, 2011)

honey labels for mason jars do I use "quart" or "3 lbs"


----------



## Agis Apiaries (Jul 22, 2014)

Honey in the United States is sold by weight.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

:thumbsup: Three Pounds.


----------

